# Cambridge Fountain Pen Help



## bad (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a lot of experience with the Cambridge Fountain pen kits?

I have a problem with a Cambridge Fountain pen that I sold about six months ago. I sold it to one of my wife's co-workers who is now her boss. He says that his six year old daughter got a hold of it and took it apart. Then he discovered that he couldn't put it back together properly. He gave the pieces to my wife who gave them to me to reassemble. As best as I can tell there is a missing piece. Looking at the drawing (http://www.penblanks.ca/instructions/english/CambridgeMay09_ls.pdf) part of the nib holder is missing. 

Can anyone confirm that there are two parts to the nib holder? From the drawing it looks like there is a plastic piece that threads into the metal band that gets press fitted into the barrel. If that is the case, does anyone have any partial kits with a nib holder that they would be willing to sell to me? I'm guessing that someone having a partial kit that they would be willing to sell is a bit of a long shot so my last question is does anyone know who the manufacturer is?


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 27, 2009)

The nib holder is only one piece. I know that the kits from WWW include an additional nib holder. One is plastic, the other metal. I only use the metal so if you're missing the nib holder I could send you the plastic one, although for the holder to be missing it would have to be pulled from the brass tube.I think the manufacturer is Berea.Jeff


----------



## bad (Sep 27, 2009)

dexter0606 said:


> The nib holder is only one piece. I know that the kits from WWW include an additional nib holder. One is plastic, the other metal. I only use the metal so if you're missing the nib holder I could send you the plastic one, although for the holder to be missing it would have to be pulled from the brass tube.I think the manufacturer is Berea.Jeff



Thanks Jeff. I appreciate your help. This is the only fountain pen I've ever made and it was about 6 months ago so I don't remember it all that well. 

Let me ask you another question then. I've got the pen in front of me on the desk. The barrel wich is the longer of the two pieces, has metal inserts press fit into both ends. In the one end the finial is threaded into it. The other end is also threaded. What is supposed to thread into that end?


----------



## bad (Sep 27, 2009)

Never mind Jeff. I just figured it out. The nib holder is in 2 pieces, the metal press fit insert and the plastic threaded part. The plastic threaded part came out and was threaded onto the plastic end of the nib. Once I got them apart I could see how it's supposed to go together. It just looks like I need to epoxy the plastic part of the nib holder back into the metal part. It all makes sense now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad it worked out.Jeff


----------



## glycerine (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah, I have a four year old and a 10 month old, both daughters.  I know one day I'll find one of them with my pens taken apart like that.  Good to know I can call on you when it happens!


----------

